# Pickiest Hog version 2.0



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

All right, off on another adventure with Sherlock, the world's pickiest hog.

Vet says he is too skinny, and I agree. I've been giving him more mealworms, and making sure his bowl is very full each night - but if you remember, Sherlock is eating fairly crummy food (purina one) because he WILL NOT eat anything else. (Please read this thread for details viewtopic.php?f=6&t=11141 - I don't want to have to reiterate how he won't eat anything else as far as 'normal' range good food. Trust me, I've tried everything you might be tempted to suggest)

So I'm looking into maybe some kitten foods? He obviously will be okay with higher fat food. And hopefully higher fat foods will be more appealing to him... so kitten food, higher fat, exceptionally tasty food suggestions are welcome.

As before, I'm hesitant to buy full bags of food that he'll end up not eating. If anyone is willing to sell me any samples I really appreciate it.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

While I don't have samples, I very much understand the pain of having to buy full bags of cat food only to have it be utterly rejected by a picky hedgehog.

Whereabouts are you located? US, Canada, elsewhere? If you'd like I can send you some ziplock bags with the foods I have (and do let me know if you've tried any of those...)

- *Wellness Kitten Health* (protein 36%, fat 18%)
- *Blue Buffalo Healthy Living Adult Chicken and Brown Rice* (protein 34%, fat 18%)
- *Now! Cat food* (the purple one, I forget which one it is. http://www.petcurean.com/index.php?page_id=167) (I think protein is 27%, fat 14%)
- *Innova low-fat adult cat food* (http://www.innovapet.com/product_line.asp?id=1407)
- *Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck *(http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/catfor ... ckCat.html)

Happy to send you some 'homemade samplers', a.k.a. ziplock bags, if you'd like  Though, if you're somewhere far away from Toronto, then it might not make sense, depending on if there's duty to pay.


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Know any cat people who are particular about their kitties food supplements? That may be a way to help, I know as an avid cat person I only gave them the best


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh, yes, I'm in the U.S. ^_^ I love all our very helpful canadian owners here, but don't want to put anyone out to ship out of country


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Where is the US? I'm in VA


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Where in the U.S are you? I work for a pet store where all our food is guaranteed. The companies always take it back and reimburse us. I'd try talking to your pet stores about if it's possible to return foods if your animal doesn't like it. 

Either way, I'd be glad to send you some sample foods. If you send me your address, I will try and ship you some Orijen, Acana, and Evo. Evo is an awesome food and is very smelly and crumbly as it is grain free. I know I often recommend this to cat owners to entice them to eat a better quality dry food and it seems to work. Orijen and Acana aren't food you see in many pet stores and it's great stuff. My hedgie goes nuts for it. Just let me know


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried RC baby cat? RC baby cat is an extremely tiny kibble that is higher calorie. It often gets recommended for hedgehogs that need extra calories or those that are having trouble eating normal size kibble (IE for hedgehogs with oral tumors).

It has a strong chicken flavor so your little one may like it.

As already mentioned, many manufacturers make petstores take food back. I contacted several when looking to buy sample sizes to try with Cooper. Each one replied that they don't offer sample sizes anymore but guarantee their food. Just returned the unused portion to the petstore for a full refund.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

I'll check with my pet store to see what their return policy is - I'll pass by there this evening so I'll take a look. Luckily my pet store has a HUGE selection.


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Let us all dance the dance of great celebration!!!

I stopped in petsmart yesterday since it's next to the craft store - just wanted to ooh and ahh over the kittens. But I ended up picking up a small bag of blue buffalo kitten food on a whim, since it was on sale. 

And Sherlock ATE IT! He ATE A NEW FOOD! I am beyond amazed, I actually did a happy dance this morning when I saw his bowl. 

Let's hope he keeps this up!


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

yahoo  thought I'd mention here in BC many of the kibbles can be bought in quite small trial size bags or if you ask the store will give you a sample if they have them.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Woo-hoo Sherlock! What a brave boy! :lol: Hopefully he sticks to it, and isn't just yanking your chain!


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

hanhan27 said:


> Woo-hoo Sherlock! What a brave boy! :lol: Hopefully he sticks to it, and isn't just yanking your chain!


That's what I'm afraid of XD But to me it looks/smells like really tasty food! so fingers crossed


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

Yay for eating new food!!! Hopefully this will get him to put on some weight. How much does he weight right now?

I need to fatten Misha up, too, so I'm thinking of also getting the Blue Buffalo kitten food (as he is currently on the Blue Buffalo adult... and ONLY that, because he's also a picky butt). What's the fat % of it? Sorry for all the questions, just Misha is between 230 - 245g or so, and I'm really trying to fatten him up, but no luck so far! If you could share what fat-increasing techniques end up working on Sherlock, that would be much appreciated


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

Sherlock's weight fluctuates around the 350g mark. Which for some hedgies is fine, but he is really quite skinny. He should probably be more around 400g. He's got next to no fat stores and you can feel when you pick him up that he's too skinny.

The blue buffalo kitten is 20% fat and 36% protein. It seems to be pretty popular in my household!


----------

